# Impact WSPP - Create an entire Website, with hierarchical galleries, from LR3



## Tim Armes (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

It's been a huge undertaking, but I've today released the first in my series of "Web Site Publishing Pro" plugins.

These plugins are very different from traditional Lightroom Web Engines. Rather than creating a single gallery in the web module you instead design the look and feel of your entire site from there, and then create a Publish Service in the library module with which to upload your site. By adding collections and collection sets to the publish service you can create a complete web presence that includes a structured hierarchy of galleries along with other pages such as the home page, a contact page, a links pages, etc.

You also have unprecedented control over the textual content of the page, so it's even possible to create a Links pages and other such goodies. Here are a couple of demo sites:



[li]Svarteld[/li]
[li]Series of series [/li]

Impact WSPP is first plugin in the series with more coming soon.

Tim


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't know about the plugin, but I wanted to say you have some great photos, especially in the "Aviation 2" site.

Sorry for the diversion....


----------

